# Favourite Architectural Style.



## Balham (Nov 8, 2012)

Mainly around London and the south east (wasn't sure what section to put this in so . . . . )
Do you go for Luytens,  or perhaps the 1950s surburban semi is what rocks your boat. Ah, nice Edwardian house, purpose built for the new middle classes. There were some interesting ideas in the sixties and seventies I recall.

Me, love art deco, watch Poirot and have to say half the reason is the architecture. Nice cosy (one hopes), friendly (still hoping)  1930s flat.


----------



## bromley (Nov 8, 2012)

The regency era stuff around the city such as the Bank Of England and Victorian grandeur like The Houses of Parliment.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2012)

perpendicular gothic......probably


----------



## trashpony (Nov 8, 2012)

Arts and crafts. My favourite, favourite style ever


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

brutalist/modernist


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2012)

Art deco. Or Georgian (exterior- the interiors were horrible)


----------



## boohoo (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread needs pics!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> This thread needs pics!


 






art deco flats are pretty cool too, esp interiors


----------



## Balham (Nov 9, 2012)

boohoo said:


> This thread needs pics!


The obvious perhaps in Art Deco (for Poirot fans at least), Florin Court;


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Art Nouveau






ETA: just noticed this was meant to be SE England


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2012)

where is that? that's ace. i like art nouveau fireplaces


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> where is that? that's ace. i like art nouveau fireplaces


 
Hotel Tassel in Brussels by Victor Horta

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1005


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

Railway Victorian Gothic.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2012)

Brutalist here too. Deco second.


----------



## Winot (Nov 9, 2012)

Can we stretch the definition of south east as far as Bexhill-on-sea?






As far as housing is concerned, would love to live in a big Edwardian place like on Stradella Rd:






If only it was in Brixton not Herne Hill.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2012)

Tattooinean.


----------



## Balham (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, the  De La Warr Pavilion is a rather fine example .

Herne Hill isn't so bad is it? Sherlock Holmes, John Watson and Mycroft Holmes intercepted a train there in 'The Greek Interpreter'.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 9, 2012)

I quite like Victorian, especially Victorian commercial buildings like warehouses...

I think the Mr with his BMX probably prefers the more modernist/brutalist stuff for obvious reasons...


----------



## Winot (Nov 9, 2012)

Balham said:


> Herne Hill isn't so bad is it? Sherlock Holmes, John Watson and Mycroft Holmes intercepted a train there in 'The Greek Interpreter'.


 
You're right, it's not so bad.  At some point I will probably give up and embrace my inner Herne HillIan.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

Art deco interiors like this one make me want to move right in


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2012)

The Deaton Scupltured house in Colorado.  When I was a kid I thought we'd all have houses like this when I grew up.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 9, 2012)

My office overlooks the Barbican - I would love to live here:


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> art deco flats are pretty cool too, esp interiors


I love the south bank


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> My office overlooks the Barbican - I would love to live here:


one of my old bosses lives there and apparently monster damp problems


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2012)

Derelict pod village in Taiwan - looks like the setting for an early 80s children's sci-fi programme.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

More Art Deco - Moscow this time, in Kuznetsky.  I'm not sure if it doesn't owe a bit more to art nouveau, but they ar a bit confused in Russia (styles I mean, not Russians)


----------



## Crispy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi-tech, for the honesty of materials and sheer ballsyness. I think 122 Leadenhall (the cheesegrater) is going to be a fantastic example when finished.
Compact turn of the century portland stone classicism, for their clever plans that turn difficult building shapes into apparently well-ordered symmetries. I work on these sorts of buildings a lot at work and never get bored of all their little tricks.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Hi-tech, for the honesty of materials and sheer ballsyness. I think 122 Leadenhall (the cheesegrater) is going to be a fantastic example when finished.
> Compact turn of the century portland stone classicism, for their clever plans that turn difficult building shapes into apparently well-ordered symmetries. I work on these sorts of buildings a lot at work and never get bored of all their little tricks.


pictures!!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2012)

The 'lone nutter' style:


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 9, 2012)

Weird how the South Bank is unspeakably hideous but the Barbican looks great.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Weird how the South Bank is unspeakably hideous but the Barbican looks great.


Sacrilege!  The South Bank is fabulous (now they have cleaned the slime off it- I admit 15 years ago it was pretty hideous)


----------



## Crispy (Nov 9, 2012)

Manter said:


> pictures!!


 
Hi-tech (122 Leadenhall under construction)






Nicely detailed steel. Phwoar 

Lutyens' Midland Bank, London





Looks boring from the outside. Inside has a very clever plan.

Forgot to add Gaudi, cos he's a whole style in himself. His structural innovations in particular. An incredible mind.


----------



## golightly (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the things I love about London is there are buildings with such wildly different architectural styles coexisting on the same street.  It took some getting used to it but I really enjoy the contrasts now.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

And, of course....


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

> Senate House, Malet Street, London
> Thought to be the architectural inspiration for the four ministries in Orwell's, Nineteen Eighty-Four, this impressive Art Nouveau building served as the Ministry of Information in wartime.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Weird how the South Bank is unspeakably hideous but the Barbican looks great.


it's a wonderful set of buildings. what are you on about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Lutyens' Midland Bank, London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate buildings like that


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Lutyens' Midland Bank, London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not a building designed to be photographed face on - like the greatest of Rome's baroque palazzi, it reveals itself gradually when seen at an angle.

Unfortunately, that old fool Mies van der Rohe didn't understand that when he came up with his bonkershackneyed scheme for the Palumbo owned Mappin and Webb site opposite


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2012)

He only had a couple of buildings in him, didn't he >_<


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2012)

Prefer the older buildings, covered in grapes and stuff. Not a fan of skyscrapers and glass and steel.


----------



## Balham (Nov 10, 2012)

Marine Court, St Leonards on Sea. If I remember rightly the flats are not too pricey but the charges . . . . Wow!






Most lunchtimes here I can watch Poirot and enjoy the art deco. There is one block I saw though that is in W11 I think but can't remember the name of it, begins with Ad ?


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> He only had a couple of buildings in him, didn't he >_<



And what buildings, eh? (but definitely stretching the south east limit too much).


----------



## albionism (Nov 10, 2012)

I have always rather liked the Brunswick Centre


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2012)

Balham said:


> Marine Court, St Leonards on Sea. If I remember rightly the flats are not too pricey but the charges . . . . Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Addisland Court?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2012)

My future home is on the same street, Debenham House, is on the same very very expensive street in Holland Park:




It's an Arts & Craft house but it has a touch of Art Nouveau. The blue tiles are amazing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow. You'll have to fight me for it.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2012)

Ooh, dunno.  I like art nouveau and arts and crafts and some art deco but there is a lot of art deco I don't like.  I like just about any white house. 






Don't know what this style is called but I like these sort of clapboard houses


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Ooh, dunno.  I like art nouveau and arts and crafts and some art deco but there is a lot of art deco I don't like.  I like just about any white house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the white one. Bottom one looks like American gothic to me. I always think about what termites could do to a house like that <<shudders>>


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2012)

William Morris's Red House

People who like Art Deco should visit Eltham Palace - it's fab


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> Love the white one. Bottom one looks like American gothic to me. I always think about what termites could do to a house like that <<shudders>>


 
It's Sabrina the teenage witch's house! It's not a perfect example but I struggled to find the house in my head.

I like Eltham Palace, mostly but a lot of 'normal' house art deco leaves me cold.








Like this and many, many other art deco fireplaces.


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> It's Sabrina the teenage witch's house! It's not a perfect example but I struggled to find the house in my head.
> 
> I like Eltham Palace, mostly but a lot of 'normal' house art deco leaves me cold.
> 
> ...



Low cost domestic versions of stuff are often a bit meh. 

Incidentally, that salvoweb listing is one of the things starting to drive me crackers renovating this place. Tiled fireplaces are all but impossible to get out in one piece, so selling it is just rude. Mutter mutter mutter


----------



## Dan U (Nov 10, 2012)

I live in a portion of an old Georgian Vicarage built in 1730 and I love it. Big inglenook fireplace, tall windows, wooden shutters. bastard to heat.

or proper old - this is just round the corner, one of my favourite houses locally.


----------



## Manter (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I live in a portion of an old Georgian Vicarage built in 1730 and I love it. Big inglenook fireplace, tall windows, wooden shutters. bastard to heat.
> 
> or proper old - this is just round the corner, one of my favourite houses locally.



That's lovely. But I'm thinking spiders....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 10, 2012)

Balham said:


> Mainly around London and the south east (wasn't sure what section to put this in so . . . . )
> Do you go for Luytens, or perhaps the 1950s surburban semi is what rocks your boat. Ah, nice Edwardian house, purpose built for the new middle classes. There were some interesting ideas in the sixties and seventies I recall.
> 
> Me, love art deco, watch Poirot and have to say half the reason is the architecture. Nice cosy (one hopes), friendly (still hoping) 1930s flat.


 
Art Deco in the UK, _Jugendstihl_ (Germany's Art-Deco equivalent) in Germany.


----------



## Balham (Nov 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Addisland Court?


 
Thanks for that, Addisland Court it was, only saw it on Poirot last week I think.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2012)

editor said:


> > Thought to be the architectural inspiration for the four ministries in Orwell's, Nineteen Eighty-Four, this impressive Art Nouveau building served as the Ministry of Information in wartime.


 
There's nothing Art Nouveau about Senate House, it's Art Deco but with a nod to Arts and Crafts in the decor/furniture (Holden giving his mates in the DIA work, cheeky).

Some pictures from Open House this year:

















If that isn't enough reason to fall in love with it, its where John Betjeman met Joan Hunter Dunn who worked in the kitchens.

_Miss J. Hunter Dunn, Miss J. Hunter Dunn,_
_Furnish'd and burnish'd by Aldershot sun,_
_What strenuous singles we played after tea,_
_We in the tournament -- you against me!_

_Love-thirty, love-forty, oh! weakness of joy,_
_The speed of a swallow, the grace of a boy,_
_With carefullest carelessness, gaily you won,_
_I am weak from your loveliness, Joan Hunter Dunn._


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2012)

This is Art Nouveau (Abbesses Metro station), totally different thing:


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Hi-tech (122 Leadenhall under construction)
> 
> Nicely detailed steel. Phwoar


 
You're having a laugh, you can't tell if that's the building or the tower crane putting it up. THIS is proper steelwork (alright, ironwork) and all the drawings done by hand, no CAD monkeys pretending that what they're doing takes skill.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 10, 2012)

De La Warr Pavilion's always a favourite:



(Well chuffed with that picture, apart from the Heras fencing outside which spoils it a bit)



trashpony said:


> People who like Art Deco should visit Eltham Palace - it's fab


 
Good call, been meaning to go there for a while, might go tomorrow before my English Heritage membership runs out.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> There's nothing Art Nouveau about Senate House, it's Art Deco but with a nod to Arts and Crafts in the decor/furniture (Holden giving his mates in the DIA work, cheeky).


Of course I meant Art Deco.  My muchness badness. 

http://bloomsburybytes.wordpress.com/2011/05/28/senate-house-the-art-deco-landmark-of-bloomsbury/


----------



## Balham (Nov 10, 2012)

Going on from the picture of the fireplace from _quimcunx_ I wonder if art deco could have just eeked into the fities, perhaps because of the war other styles were not yet fully established. My parents had tiled fireplaces, the house being built in 1951 (my Grandfather's firm built it, well, my Grandfather was one of three partners). Even had black and white tiles in the kitchen!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2012)

For London it has to be Georgian all the way.........


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2012)

Balham said:


> Going on from the picture of the fireplace from _quimcunx_ I wonder if art deco could have just eeked into the fities, perhaps because of the war other styles were not yet fully established. My parents had tiled fireplaces, the house being built in 1951 (my Grandfather's firm built it, well, my Grandfather was one of three partners). Even had black and white tiles in the kitchen!


 
Quite probably.  I like some Art Deco, or aspects of Art Deco but then I like bits of everything.  I should never ever be allowed to design a house.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 10, 2012)

Hobbit style is nice.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2012)

One of my favourites is Highpoint 1 by Berthold Lubetkin - International Style. I even looked at buying a flat there once. Fantastic - but very expensive.



Some more photos here.


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

My estate.

Then:




Now:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd love to live in a Hundertwasser building. I particularly like his stairs.


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd love to live in a Hundertwasser building. I particularly like his stairs.


 
The Hundertwasser House is probably one of the ugliest, most gimmicky buildings I've ever seen. 

It's a hideous 80s office block which has been cheaply retrofitted. Looks OK on some photos, but really tacky and poorly done close up.

This is some proper Vienna art noveau:


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 11, 2012)

Is Hundertwasser meant to be Art Nouveau? Never thought of the two being linked at all.


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is Hundertwasser meant to be Art Nouveau? Never thought of the two being linked at all.


 
He sure thought he was working in that tradition. It's really just horrible old hippie crap though. I like some of his 70s prints, but his architecture was a joke.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, I like his stairs. Twenty years of eighteen flights of pissy stairs and broken lift in a crappy council high-rise made me hanker after nicer stairs.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2012)

Your estate could do with a clean, Reno, but I still like it.  

I spent a happy coffee hour sat outside Karlsplatz enjoying its pretty a couple of years ago.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2012)

Surrealist. I want a front room like this:


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Your estate could do with a clean, Reno, but I still like it.


 
I hate cleaning ! 

It's not actually very dirty, concrete just ages like that and I don't mind the stained look.


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

NVP said:


> Surrealist. I want a front room like this:


 
How about this for the dining room:


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> How about this for the dining room:


HR Giger?


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

NVP said:


> HR Giger?


 
Yup.


----------

